# Symptoms fit but do the numbers?



## raine (Mar 29, 2014)

I have been dealing with "fibromyalgia" for approx. 20 years. Tried various meds in the early stages (prior to Lyrica) with little to no relief. Decided that meds were not MY answer and have been fighting and struggling alone. Due to weight gain through the years for no reason and not able to lose weight (despite gallant efforts), I have had my TSH levels checked through the years by various docs (their suggestion, not mine). Was always told things were normal.

This past Feb. I realized that something was just not right with my body and I wanted answers. I ended up at a new doc's office but was seen by a nurse practioner. After dispensing all of my concerns and symptoms I was told that I was hypertensive, needed to start beta blockers and "see you in a month".

BP was 152/90 and I burst into tears... it was taken again and was 160/100. I left the office, didn't start the medication, bought a home BP machine and changed my diet. Massive salt reduction, making better food choices, added various supplements, amped up my exercise. I was never able to get those high BP readings at home and thought perhaps I was dealing with white coat syndrome? At any rate I got an appt. with a new doc (DO) and after a month was in his office with my previous "normal" blood test results in hand and we actually had a conversation.

My BP was elevated based on my readings at home and averaged 132/77. Not beta blocker HIGH but elevated enough to continue what I had implemented a month prior. I had lost 3 pounds and it was not an easy task. This new doc said my TSH was high enough to warrant further investigating at 2.47 with a range of 0.450-4.500.

I was a bit taken aback as I thought that number was perfectly within normal range? At any rate my symptoms fit (all of my "fibro" symptoms) and I was sent for more blood work.

The results got me started on Armour @ 60mgs/day.

A second TSH (different lab):

2.75

range 0.32-5.00

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody-TPO

0.3

range 0.0-0.9

T4 Free

0.9

range 0.7-1.9

T3 Free

3.3

range 2.0-4.4

At this point I don't understand the seemingly "within range" numbers warranting a medication but I am desperate for help and relief.

I am well into my 2nd week of the Armour and minus a few minor issues I feel nothing. I know it will take time to find the right dose to make me feel better but I still question the DX?? Does anyone with far more knowledge than myself see it? If so can you put it in laymens terms for a newbie?

I suspect it is affecting my BP as it is on an upward climb, pulse rate unnaffected (always at the high end of normal).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> This new doc said my TSH was high enough to warrant further investigating at 2.47 with a range of 0.450-4.500.


I completely agree - most ppl feel best at a TSH of 1 and you are presenting hypo symptoms - blood pressure can be affected by thyroid hormones that are not optimal. I for one ran a low BP when DX'd hyper - it was 90/60 and since my thyroid was removed I am in a more "normal range" which embarrassingly I do not know because I now avoid the doctor at all costs. I do know when I was hypo for a period of time my BP was more toward almost hypertension levels.

Armour will skew your FT-4 and FT-3 toward higher range so it's important to dose based on how you feel along with the adjustment.

Did he run the FT-4 and FT-3 prior to you beginning the Armour?

Your current labs on Armour point to you needing more medication -


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!!

Oh, yes.............................you do appear hypothyroid and this can cause severe myopathy.

How long have you been on the one grain? Most of us would agree that getting the TSH to 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 to about 75% of the range provided by your lab for that particular lab should have you feeling pretty good and you should start to lose weight on a sensible diet with a modicum of exercise such as daily walking.

And I do think that it would be a very very good idea to request an ultra-sound of your thyroid. You got real lucky w/this nurse practitioner. You sure did!

Further titration by only 1/4 grain seems the next step. You should get your FREE T3 run every 8 weeks and continue titration re your doctor until you feel well.

Anyway, some info above that may be helpful. And welcome to the board!


----------



## raine (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Did he run the FT-4 and FT-3 prior to you beginning the Armour?
> 
> Your current labs on Armour point to you needing more medication -


Thanks for your feedback. My labs were run prior to starting Armour. I was told to return in 4 months for a recheck and possible dose change.


----------



## raine (Mar 29, 2014)

Andros said:


> http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> Welcome to the board!!
> ...


Thanks for the informative links. **The last link is no longer valid.

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since starting meds. Orginally told to take it first thing in the AM but after reading various posts decided to take 1/2 in the AM and the 2nd 1/2 early afternoon. I did that for the first week but then decided that trying to find something to eat 4 hours before or after meds without calcium was problematic. Back to taking the entire dose in the AM. Seems pretty much everything has a bit of calcium in it! HAHA!

How to I compute the 75% range for the T3?

I will request an ultrasound at my next visit and am concerend the doc said not to return for further testing for 4 months. Perhaps if I don't start to notice any changes for the better I can inquire sooner for an earlier appt with labs.

I so hope that all of the symptoms or at the least the most bothersome can be helped/reduced by this treatment. I have put up with it for so long that it was just who I had become but this is no way to live.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

For midrange 2+4.4=6.4 6.4/2=3.2

For the 75% take the top of the range - the low end of range and multiply by .75 take that number and and the bottom of the range number.

4.4-2= 2.4 2.4*.75=1.8 1.8+2=3.8


----------



## raine (Mar 29, 2014)

jrohrigj said:


> For midrange 2+4.4=6.4 6.4/2=3.2
> 
> For the 75% take the top of the range - the low end of range and multiply by .75 take that number and and the bottom of the range number.
> 
> 4.4-2= 2.4 2.4*.75=1.8 1.8+2=3.8


Thanks for doing that. With my fog it would have taken me a day or so for it to sink in.

So to feel "better" I should aim for 3.8 whereas I am currently at 3.3? That seems like a small increase to get to. I can't imagine feeling so terrible but only being .5 away from "better"??


----------

